# roofing on engine shed



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

hello everyone,

the large t&w engine house i built needs a roof, and i am not sure what to use. so far, it is just wood rafters, with balsa sheets over top, and tar paper on top of the balsa. any suggestions?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

inside or outside, inside I am guessing
wet dry sand paper, the black stuff in about 120-220 grit glued down works good.
Dennis


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

it's outside, where a recent flood wiped out all my mainline trackage.
the plasic stuff i was using before on the roof warped and cracked in the sun. oh well, i guess i cant win.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a Fiskar's Paper Crimper and cut up some pop cans for aluminium panels and make corrugated roof panels.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The first thing I'd do is get rid of the balsa. It is a soft porous wood that when wet acts like a sponge.

Chuck


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

the balsa cannot be removed, but it has been stained, given about 4 coats of thompsons water seal. aluminum cans may work, but i was not really going for that kind of look.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

my 2 cents: sand coating off balsa, soak it with a penetrating epoxy such as West System or System 1 thin epoxy to seal it, both sides, then get the roof membrane material, has grit on one side, adhesive on the other, cut into strips, and put over balsa 

good luck

Jerry


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i cannot remove the balsa, and the balsa is not the problem. there are some pics of the roof ad the balsa sheets.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Paint it black and before it dries add sand for texture, after it dries brush off excess and re-coat.
John


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

This is what I meant by using "Weather Shield" asphalt roof product cut into strips for the roofing










Jerry


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

if you could find where to purchase it, that would be helpful. i am looking to spend only about 10$-20$ on a roof.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

" i am looking to spend only about 10$-20$ on a roof."

Yeah, about that...it is $84 for 184 sq ft....

"http://www.homedepot.com/p/Owens-Corning-184-sq-ft-WeatherLock-G-Granular-Self-Sealing-Waterproofing-Barrier-AA10/205664211?cm_mmc=Shopping%7cTHD%7cG%7c0%7cG-BASE-PLA-D22-Roofing%7c&gclid=CMjetvDrjM0CFddahgodK0AOBg&gclsrc=aw.ds"

A friend gave me some leftover Weather Lock product to use, gratis. Perhaps you could talk to a local roofer and see if scraps are available...

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have used the aerosol rubber coating, it can cover sand paper or tar paper, apply with a paint brush, over wet dry sand paper it looks like tar paper.
Dennis


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i ended up using the technique with the sand for texture. it worked well... for 2 days, when an unrelated disaster ,a natural disaster i may add, DESTROYED the new engine shed. it now has no walls, smashed inner braces, a flooded lower inspection pit, broken doors, and is definitely non repairable



R.I.P
T&W ENGINE SHED
2015-2016
YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What happened? Flood, tree branch, misguided lawn mower?
Chuck


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

8 inch floodwater, and EXTREMELY high winds along with temperatures in the 90's in 1:1 scale isnt good for a 1:20.3 railroad.
i think i am giving up on large scale, unless i get a lot of encouragement from people here.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

that sounds like a future indoors modeller...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I gave up fighting the elements on the ground, I'm presently elevating it 2' above the ground and floods and varmints! 
I enjoy the building so it's fun for me, if you just want to play trains well..... that's your own call, I won't even begin to try to tell you what to do.
Happy Rails.
John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

T&W;

I have moved on to live steam. My layout was on the ground for eight years, but the drainage was in my favor. I had to remove it about ten years ago because so many pine needles had to be cleaned away before each run. I currently set up track on our carport when I want to run, or go to somebody's steam up. I hope eventually to be able to install an elevated track. It may have minimal structures and scenery, but I hope it will be loads of fun. I am 70 years old now, so an elevated layout suits me better.









This gives you an idea of the pine needle situation on the old layout.









Running on the carport is not that bad, but it is easier to see the pressure gage and the site glass, plus easier to reach the controls, when running on an elevated track.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

thank you everyone. this may sound odd, but it partially healed itself. I think the problem was, it was built in a very cold, dry invironment(our garage in winter), not it is being used in a rainy, hot and humid environment(central PA for the last 2 weeks). so i didnt anticipate wood expansion and contraction, along with the wood bowing due to the flood (i have since fixed the RR's drainage problem. It still has cracked beams and now slightly bowed siding, but it is a little better. i may just put it back out side and let it do what it was meant to do; keed my engines safe from the sun and rain(but the vandals around here is what scares me most).thank you everyone.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I wouldn't leave any of my expensive engines outdoors when I am not home, in fact none of my rolling stock stays out when we are not home. And my railway is in my fenced back yard in a quiet neighborhood. Only my buildings and track stay out. Like you, I am on a very tight budget, I am autistic and have limited income. What I do have has been gotten thru trading, extra money from mowing grass and the generosity of others. Most of my trains are from the old Kalamazoo Toy Train works, other than my live steamer I posted in your live steam thread. Here are some shots of my small railway. Its raised up about 2 foot above the yard in a raised rock garden. Most of the trains and stuff came from the old Watts Train shop and the new Zionsville Train Depot which took over from the defunct Watts shop. Excellent prices and he gets in a variety of used items from track to rolling stock and buildings. That bridge is made from strips of pine. Every two years, when I put the railway to bed for the winter, I disconnect the track and bring that bridge in and totaly repaint it. Then in the spring I reinstall it. otherwise its out in the weather year round. Mike
this pic is a video, click on it for a short video of my line.


----------

